# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Vẽ chiến thần God of War 3D bằng tay cực chất

## sonseo9x5s

Thông thường để thực hiện các bức họa giả 3D trên mặt phẳng, các họa sĩ cần phải vẽ một số lưới ô vuông trước để đảm bảo nhân vật được cân đối khi tác phẩm hoàn tất. Dù vậy những người cầm cọ có nhiều kinh nghiệm vẫn hoàn toàn có thể tạo ra những hình ảnh 3D đẹp mắt chỉ thông qua cảm giác, ví dụ như chiến thần Kratos của *God of War* trong đoạn video dưới đây do một họa sĩ Bồ Đào Nha đăng tải. Hãy cùng theo dõi.
God of War in 3D - Top Drawings.


*>> Ngắm tượng chiến thần God of War giá 7 triệu VND*

----------

